# First flat screen tv from 1961



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Very interesting concept TV from 1961









Caption from 1961: TV viewers of the 1970s will see their programs on sets different from todays, if designs now being worked out are developed. At the Home Furnishings Market in Chicago, Ill, on June 21, 1961 a thin TV screen is a feature of this design model. Another feature is an automatic timing device which would record TV programs during the viewers absence to be played back later. The 32X22 inch color screen is four inches thick.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

B Newt said:


> Very interesting concept TV from 1961
> 
> Caption from 1961: TV viewers of the 1970s will see their programs on sets different from todays, if designs now being worked out are developed. At the Home Furnishings Market in Chicago, Ill, on June 21, 1961 a thin TV screen is a feature of this design model. Another feature is an automatic timing device which would record TV programs during the viewers absence to be played back later. The 32X22 inch color screen is four inches thick.


Nice find. I'm glad booth babes have come as far as TVs have.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That would be a really cool look for an entertainment center. I wonder what it would take to make it happen.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That would be a really cool look for an entertainment center. I wonder what it would take to make it happen.


Probably not a good idea to mount a DVR on a tip-out but it would be trivial to mount a standard receiver and HTIB thusly.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I dont know... give it enough ventilation and hardly ever tip it out (why would you with an RF remote?) and I think it would be ok.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

So the DVR was first developed in 1961. Only 40 more years to get to the consumer.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Look back to when the LED was developed.

Or the IC.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I pretty sure they were talking about video tape recorder not a DVR.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I pretty sure they were talking about video tape recorder not a DVR.


Really? I assumed that they meant dual core processors and 2TB HDD to store HD broadcast content. 

I know they meant video tape of some kind. :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

How did they make the depth so short - Surely this was a CRT, no?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I get the impression that is not a working model.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I read a article at FurnitureStoresForYou.com that states William Ross Aiken invented the first flat screen TV in 1958. It was a experiment being developed at Kaiser Aircraft and Electronics Corporation Laboratories. The screen was three inches thick and used a CRT. According to the article licensing problems prevented it from further development.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

After a long day of work you can kick back with a cold one and insert 400 or so punch cards and enjoy your favorite shows any time you like!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

matt said:


> After a long day of work you can kick back with a cold one and insert 400 or so punch cards and enjoy your favorite shows any time you like!


Yeah, but just think had they been able to hammer out a licensing agreement how different TV viewing would have been during the past 53 years.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Perhaps it was a small CRT mounted in the base with some sort of reflection/mirror/magnification system?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> Perhaps it was a small CRT mounted in the base with some sort of reflection/mirror/magnification system?


The article states the military took a interest and asked Aiken to develope a set (specifcally for aircraft). While initially small the potential was there to develope larger sets for commercial use.


----------

